# SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!



## Compucase (17. Februar 2011)

*SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

Hallo Community!

Ich kenne mich mit einigen Dingen gut aus aber nicht mit Allen. Normalerweise helfe ich euch bei Fragen zu unseren Produkten, Netzteilen allgemein etc. Jetzt frage ich euch mal um Hilfe. 
Es geht um den Aufbau einer SAT-Anlage. Es ist ein großes Einfamilienhaus. Oben wohnt jemand und unten. Die Räume sind bereits komplett verkabelt, alles läuft an einem Punkt zusammen von wo aus die Kabel in die Räume gehen.
Es geht hier nicht um die Installation an sich, das übernimmt eine Firma. Aber das Equipment möchte ich selber besorgen. Die SAT-Schüssel wird auf dem Dach installiert, Erdung etc. ist gegeben, darüber müssen wir hier nicht reden.

Anforderungen:

-	es sollen GLEICHZEITIG bis zu 4 Receiver parallel laufen, jeder soll schauen was er will. Dazu werden zwei dieser Receiver über eine Aufnahmefunktion verfügen, also Programm A aufnehmen und gleichzeitig Programm B schauen – später dazu mehr. So gesehen also 6 parallele Empfänger die alle machen was sie wollen 
-	Es ist gewünscht ASTRA 19,2 Ost und 28,X zu schauen (wegen BBC etc.). Habe gelesen das dies problemlos mit einer großen Schüssel möglich ist, Standort ist im Westen Deutschlands.
-	HD+ wird Anfangs auch mal „probiert“, dies sollte ja kein Problem sein – es sind eh hauptsächlich Humax Fox HD+ Receiver gewünscht da HD+ Karte enthalten und SKY tauglich. Dazu über eine externe Festplatte PVR fähig und das Ganze für ca. 250 Euro. 


Fragen:

-	was brauche ich alles?
-	was ist LNB etc.? 
-	Wie verhält es sich mit „Transpondern“ etc.?
-	muss ein Receiver einen TWIN-Tuner haben um Programm A aufzunehmen und B gleichzeitig zu schauen?
-	Wenn ja – braucht ein Twin-Tuner ZWEI separate Eingänge, also zwei „Kabel aus der Dose“?
-	Verbeserungsvorschläge für Receiver? HD+ anfangs enthalten UND Sky tauglich UND PVR-ready als Anforderung.
-	Korrekt das ich Astra 19,2 und 28,X Ost mit einer Schüssel empfangen kann? Evtl. noch mehr mit einer Schüssel?

So, nu hoffe ich mal auf Hilfe von euch.

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Kaktus (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

Da kann ich dir leider nicht helfen. Fernseher wurden bei uns schon vor 2 Jahren abgeschafft weil eh niemand davor sitzt oder sich dafür interessiert was da läuft. Tut mir leid.


----------



## Compucase (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

Dann kauf zum Ausgleich 10 COUGAR GX 1050 Netzteile. Jetzt!


----------



## fctriesel (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

Du brauchst einen Quattro-LNB. Achtung, nicht verwechseln mit einem Quad, der ist anders.

Dieser Quattro liefert vier Signale: Horizontal High/Low und Vertikal High/Low.

Mit diesen vier Signalen gehst du an einen Multischalter, den kannst du je nach benötigten Anschlüssen dimensionieren. Dieser Verteilt die vier Signale an die Teilenehmer wie von den Receivern angefordert.

Ja, zum gleichzeitig aufnehmen und programm schauen brauchst du einen Twin-Tuner sowie zwei Leitungen vom Multischalter. Außer die Programme liegen auf dem selben Transponder, z.B. Pro7 aufnehmen und Sat1 ansehen funktioniert gleichzeitig.

Kannst sogar bis zu drei Satteliten über sog. Multifeed emfangen, da sind dann mehrere Empfänger in unterschiedlichen Winkeln an einer Schüssel positioniert. Habe keine Erfahrungen damit, fürchte aber der Empfang leidet darunter.
Wenn mehrere Satelliten empfangen dann würde ich mehrere Schüsseln installieren.
Aber andere Satelliten als Astra machen IMHO nur für nichteuropäische Fernsehsender sinn.


----------



## Compucase (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

OK, danke. Wenn aber nur ein Kabel aus der Wand kommt, wie löse ich dann das Problem mit dem Twin-Tuner? Neue Kabel zu verlegen kommt nicht in Frage.


----------



## Kaktus (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*



Compucase schrieb:


> Dann kauf zum Ausgleich 10 COUGAR GX 1050 Netzteile. Jetzt!



 Ach... mit einem könnte ich mindestens 3 meiner Rechner zusammen betreiben 

Aber genug OT... vielleicht kann ich dir mal bei etwas anderem helfen


----------



## Compucase (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

Danke trotzdem!


----------



## blade7 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

-Quattro LNB (eventuell 2x) jenachdem welche satelliten du genau empfangen willst.
Das LNB ist quasi der "Empfangskopf" der auf dem Arm der Schüssel sitzt.

-Multischalter damit du mehr als vier signale verteilen kannst (auch matrix genannt)

-auf transponder musst du eigentlich nur achten wenn du keinen TWIN-Receiver verwendest aber dennoch etwas schauen und was anderes aufnehmen möchtest,dann funktionieren nur immer ca drei sender gleichzeitig,die eben auf einem transponder liegen.also wenn du die volle auswahl an gleichzeitig schauen und aufnahmen haben willst dann ist ein Twin-Receiver ein muss!

-zwei Leitungen vom Multischalter (Matrix) zum Twinreceiver!

-wenn du dich gerne mit ein bißchen Technik befasst kann ich dir eine Dreambox als Receiver empfehlen,da kann man viel mit der software machen und anpassen und sogar verschiedene Betriebssysteme verwenden,allerdings teurer als die von dir genannten Receiver

-du kannst zwei oder mehrere Satelliten empfangen ja! allerdings brauchst du dann einen "Multifeedhalter" für mehrere LNB´s und eben die entsprechende Anzahl LNB´s

-wenn nur ein kabel aus der wand kommt und du trotzdem ein twinreceiver verwenden möchtest können das manche Twinreceiver auch so mit einer "brücke" ob du dann allerdings die volle auswahl an gleichzeitig schauen und aufnehmen hast kann ich dir nicht 100% sagen


----------



## fctriesel (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*



Compucase schrieb:


> OK, danke. Wenn aber nur ein Kabel aus der Wand  kommt, wie löse ich dann das Problem mit dem Twin-Tuner? Neue Kabel zu  verlegen kommt nicht in Frage.



Bei nur einem Kabel mußt du dich damit abfinden nur einen Transponder bedienen zu können.
Musikantenstadl aufnehmen und auf 9Live zusehen fällt damit flach.


----------



## poiu (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

Von HD+ würde ich dir dringend abraten!

YouTube - HD+ Die Wahrheit



> - muss ein Receiver einen TWIN-Tuner





> Wenn ja – braucht ein Twin-Tuner ZWEI separate Eingänge, also zwei „Kabel aus der Dose“?


Ja und soweit mir bekannt Ja 



> Korrekt das ich Astra 19,2 und 28,X Ost mit einer Schüssel empfangen kann? Evtl. noch mehr mit einer Schüssel?



ja wenn ich mich nicht irre empfangen meine russischen Nachbarn drei Satelliten, ich hatte selbst mal einen MonoBlock LNB für Astra & EutelSAT





> - was ist LNB etc.?



ist einfach das teil an der Sateliten schüssel  *Klick* 

wenn du zwei Satelliten empfangen willst musst du dich da gut informieren!


und anstatt dir irgend nenn Schrott Sky & Co an zudrehen, empfehle ich einen guten Bluray Player + jede Menge Bluray´s  außer du bs Fussbal Fan  da sieht die Sache anders aus.


ja du kannst "ASTRA 19,2 Ost und 28,X " mit einem LNB abdecken, aber du musst vorher klären ob die Größe der Schüssel ausreichend ist, außerdem muss der LNB beide abdecken.

Wobei ich glaube das schon ab vier Teilnehmern die Anlage Komplizierter wird  bzw. die alternative Lösungen möglich sind. Ehrlich gesagt übersteigt das dann mein DVB-S Wissen 

ich glaube mit einem Besuch in einem Spezial Forum bist du besser bedient 

HIFI-FORUM: Hififorum fuer Audio, Hifi, High End, Musik, Stereo, TV, Surround und Heimkino und Car-Hifi


DIGITAL FERNSEHEN - Forum

... und wie die alle heißen

PS ich will hier im Unterforum keinen beleidigen ist nur ein Vorschlag 


EDIT:  fctriesel hat es schon gesagt " Multischalter"^^ der scheint sich gut aus zu kennen


----------



## dot (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*



Compucase schrieb:


> a)	was brauche ich alles?
> b)	was ist LNB etc.?
> c)	Wie verhält es sich mit „Transpondern“ etc.?
> d)	muss ein Receiver einen TWIN-Tuner haben um Programm A aufzunehmen und B gleichzeitig zu schauen?
> ...




a) 
Ganz grob:
- Schuessel (siehe auch "f)")
- Wand-/Dachhalterung
- 2x Quad-LNB (Kein Quattro-LNB!)
- Multifeed-Halterung
- Multischalter (Sollte zur Anzahl der angepeilten Satelliten passen + Die notwendigen Ausgaenge fuer die Anzahl der Receiver besitzen)
- Koaxkabel
- F-Stecker
- Ggf. Unter-/Aufputzdosen

b) + c) ?

d) Es gibt beim Empfang eines Satelliten die Ebenen Horizontal und Vertikal. Nimmt man einen Sender auf der auf der vertikalen Ebene sendet, dann kann man keins auf der Horizontalen schauen. Bei einer Mehr-Satellitenanlage wird das Ganze vermutlich noch komplizierter. Von daher ist ein Twinreceiver pflicht.

e) Ja. Zwei eigene Kabel die direkt an den Multischalter gehen.

f) Je nach Wohnort ist die minimale Groesze der Schuessel bei einem Aufbau einer Multifeed-Anlage[*] zu beachten. Die Schuessel muss ja quasi in zwei Richtungen "schielen". Ich wuerde mindestens 90cm einplanen, aber es kann auch groeszer werden um beide Satelliten empfangen zu koennen. Dies ist also vorher im Internet zu recherchieren.


[*] Multifeed: An der vorderen Halterung der Schuessel ist nicht nur die Aufnahme fuer einen LNB der die Signale empfaengt sondern fuer mehrere. Man hat dann also vorne in diesen Fall 2 LNBs die so positioniert werden muessen, so dass jeder der LNBs auf den jeweiligen Satelliten schielt (Sieht dann so aus: http://i21.ebayimg.com/02/i/03/83/67/1b_1_b.JPG ). Ein Fachmann der die Anlage ausrichtet ist bei so einem Vorhaben ratsam. 
Von den 2 LNBs gehen dann glaube ich jeweils 4 Kabel ab die an den Multischalter angeschlossen werden muessen. Von dort aus muss dann zwingend jeder Receiver mit mindestens einem eigenen Kabel versorgt werden.


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*



> Von den 2 LNBs gehen dann glaube ich jeweils 4 Kabel ab die an den Multischalter angeschlossen werden muessen. Von dort aus muss dann zwingend jeder Receiver mit mindestens einem eigenen Kabel versorgt werden.



Richtig jeweils 4 Kabel pro LNB (2 x Vertikal high/low, 2 x Horizontal high/low). Jeder nicht genutzte Ausgang am Multischalter, sollte mit einem Endwiderstand verschlossen werden.


----------



## Compucase (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

Vielen Dank schonmal, da ist man was schlauer.
Einer empfiehlt Quad, einer Quattro-LNB´s - was ist nun korrekt?


----------



## Chron-O-John (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

Hi,

Also wenn du einen Multischalter verwenden willst, brauchst du einen Quattro-LNB. Ein Quad-LNB nist nichts anderes als ein Quattro mit integriertem 4-Fach Multischalter. Da du aber mehrere Teilnehmer (6 Soweit ich mich erinnere) hast brauchst du eben einen Quattro.

Der Quattro Teilt schon fix die 4 Sat-Ebenen auf die Ausgänge auf: Vertikal-Low, Vertikal-High, Horizontal-Low, Horizontal-High.

Der Multischalter Schickt dann, je nach dem was der Receiver anfordert die richtige Ebene hin (wenns dich interessiert wies funktioniert kann ichs auch noch erklären.) 

Wie das mit dem Multifeed ist (also mehrere Empfänger auf einer Schüssel) weiß ich nicht. Besser gehts auf jeden Fall, wenn du 2 Schüsseln installierst. (Ist eigentlich nicht soo teuer, die Frage ist halt, ob du platz dafür hast)

Die Auswahl, welche Schüssel an den Receiver geschickt wird, wird am Multischalter übrigens mittels DiseqC entschieden - für ein paar google-Stichwürter für dich.

Wenn du den Twin-Tuner wirklich voll nutzen willst, dann kommst du über meherere Kabel nicht herum.
Wenn du die "Brücke" verwendest kannsu du nur die gleiche Ebene Verwenden (also V/H-Low/High), nicht nur den gleichen Transponder.


----------



## dot (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

Sorry, ich hatte zwar gestern extra noch einmal nachgeschaut aber es scheinbar doch noch verwechselt. Du brauchst natuerlich Quattro-LNBs ohne integrierten Multischalter. Haetten die sich damals nicht besser Namen ausdenken koennen die man sich merken kann? 



> Quattro / Universal  Quattro LNB
> Diese LNB sind zwingend mit einem externen Multischalter, Einkabelsystem o.Ä. zu verbinden. Ein Betrieb mit direkt angeschlossenen Receiver ist nicht NICHT möglich. Quattro LNBs haben 4 Ausgänge:
> Vertikal / Low
> Horizontal / Low
> ...


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*



> Wie das mit dem Multifeed ist (also mehrere Empfänger auf einer Schüssel) weiß ich nicht. Besser gehts auf jeden Fall, wenn du 2 Schüsseln installierst. (Ist eigentlich nicht soo teuer, die Frage ist halt, ob du platz dafür hast)



Nein besser ist eine Multifeed-Anlage, warum denn 2 Schüsseln installieren, wenn man nur eine braucht um zwei Satelliten zu bekommen? Es gibt sogar Multifeed für vier Satelitten, das würde nach deiner Empfehlung ja vier Schüsseln auf einem Haus bedeuten, dann würde das ja aussehen wie bei einem Fersehanbieter in der Hauptzentrale!


----------



## McGyver (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

Wenn Du Qualität suchst kaufe die Anlage von KATHREIN. Zumindest die Schüssel und das LNB.

Bei Multifeedanlagen und Anlagen mit mehreren Teilnehmern solltest Die Schüssel nicht allzuklein nehmen ruhig ne 90er nehmen.
Ist dann auch beim ausrichten einfacher und Du bekommst nicht so schnell Bildverlust bei starkem Regen oder Schnee. Allerdings halte ich das Angebot von Astra für ausreichend und würde auf Multifeed verzichten.


----------



## Compucase (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

Danke, nu bin ich schon etwas schlauer. Wird dann wohl eine 90er oder größer für Astra 19,2 und 28,x Grad Ost.
Evtl. kürze ich die Empangsstationen auf vier, dann sieht es doch schon einfacher aus.

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, benötige ich folgendes:

SAT-Schüssel "groß" -> 2x Quad-LNB (da nur 4 Empfänger kann Multischalter integriert sein und zweimal für die 2 Astra Satelliten) - > Kabel laufen alle "irgendwo" zusammen und von da aus zu den einzelnen antennendosen im Haus.

Was für ein Verteiler muss es sein? Schließlich sind Antennenkabel in jedem Raum vorinstalliert?
In dem oben genannten Fall müssten dann ACHT Kabel von SAT-Schüssel runter zum "Verteiler" gehen?

Danke nochmals.


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

Die acht Kabel kommen an den Multiswitch (dein "Verteiler") und von da geht halt jeweils eine Leitung in deine Anzahl von Räumen und so viele Räume wie du hast, muß halt auch der Multiswitch als Ausgänge haben.


----------



## fctriesel (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*



Compucase schrieb:


> SAT-Schüssel "groß" -> 2x Quad-LNB (da nur 4 Empfänger kann Multischalter integriert sein und zweimal für die 2 Astra Satelliten) - > Kabel laufen alle "irgendwo" zusammen und von da aus zu den einzelnen antennendosen im Haus.


Bei zweimal Quad brauchen die Kabel nirgends zusammenlaufen, sondern gehen direkt an die Receiver.
Dann hast du viermal Astra 19,2 und viermal Astra 28,2 zur Verfügung die du frei verteilen kannst.


----------



## dot (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

Mal ein Bild zur Veranschaulichung. Hoffe hab alles drin.


----------



## fctriesel (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

Sehr gut gemacht!


----------



## Chron-O-John (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Nein besser ist eine Multifeed-Anlage, warum denn 2 Schüsseln installieren, wenn man nur eine braucht um zwei Satelliten zu bekommen? Es gibt sogar Multifeed für vier Satelitten, das würde nach deiner Empfehlung ja vier Schüsseln auf einem Haus bedeuten, dann würde das ja aussehen wie bei einem Fersehanbieter in der Hauptzentrale!



Najo, besser ist halt Ansichtsssache. Klar ist es (wahrscheinlich nicht viel) billiger, und vorallem schöner, eine einzige Schüssel zu verwenden. Ich meinte mit besser halt besseren Empfeng, da beim Multifeed immer entweder Beide LNCs oder zumindest einer nicht die genze Fläche des Reflekotrs nutzen können. Bei einer ausreichend großen Schüssel sollte das aber kein Problem sein - es sei denn es ist vielleicht ein Weltuntergangsmäßiges Gewitter.


----------



## Compucase (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

Danke, das bringt mich weiter. Werde nun mal im Haus prüfen wie die Kabel schon liegen, also wie viele auch bis zum Dach hochgehen.


----------



## McGyver (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

Bau die Anlage so auf wie von "dot" aufgezeichnet, dann kannst Du auf jedem Receiver alles empfangen. Es gibt übrigens spezielle Leitungen in den schön 4 einzel Leitungen gebündelt sind, d.h. Du hast dann nur eine Leitung zu jedem LNB. Vorteil dieser Leitung ist auch das sie unterschiedliche Farben haben.


----------



## dertobiii (1. März 2011)

Ich weiss net obs schon gsagt wurde aber technisat einkabelloesung


----------



## dot (1. März 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

Einkabelloesungen sind aber in der Regel Murks wenn es um eine Neuinstallation geht.

- Nicht jeder Receiver unterstuetzt es
- Die restliche Hardware ist auch eher "speziell"
- Bei bestimmten Transponderwechseln von Sendern hat man ein Problem

Bei vorhandenen Loesungen wo wirklich kein Kabel ziehen mehr moeglich ist, ist es natuerlich eine Ueberlegung wert.


----------



## Compucase (22. März 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

Sooo, Umzug fast geschafft. Einzig für DSL und Telefon benötigen die hier Wochen....nicht so schön.
Egal - also zum Dach (wo die Schüssel natürlich hin soll) laufen gerade mal vier Kabel hin. Nicht so gut aber es lässt sich jetzt nicht mehr ändern.
Und nu?


----------



## dot (22. März 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

- Auf 2 Satelliten verzichten
=> Dafuer eine hoehere Anzahl an Receivern moeglich

- Einen Multiswitch ohne zusaetzliche Stromversorgung in ein wasserfestes Gehaeuse bauen
=> Nur 4 Receiver koennen angeschlossen werden


----------



## fctriesel (22. März 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

Vier Leitungen zu der Schüssel ist doch genau richtig.
An diese kommt der Multischalter, passend zu den erforderlichen Teilnehmern.


----------



## Compucase (23. März 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

Wir sind soweit zu sagen das es "nur" zwei Receiver werden die dann evtl. gleichzeitig schauen. Auf zwei Satelliten würde ich ungerne verzichten, der britische ASTRA ist schon ganz nett.


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. März 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

Tja dann wirst du nicht umherkommen noch 4 zusätzliche Kabel zu ziehen.


----------



## Compucase (24. März 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

OK, also zwei können gleichzeitig schauen, dann halt nur den 19,2er Astra OST. So klappt es wenigstens....


----------



## fctriesel (24. März 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

Machst du dir jetzt einfach einen Quad-LNB drauf und sparst dir den Multischalter?


----------



## Acidney (26. März 2011)

johansson stacker  / destacker 
führt zwei Koax-Leitungen zu einer Koax-Leitung zusammen und kann überall dort eingesetzt werden, wo eine zweite Koax-Leitung nicht installiert werden kann.
Für Multifeedanlagen geeignet


----------



## Compucase (29. März 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

Ich habe nun vor einen Quattro-LNB zu holen, dazu einen guten Multischalter. Dann bleibt es bei einer Satellitenposition und es können zumindest 2 Menschen parallel schauen was sie wollen.
Empfehlungen für eine gute SAT-Schüssel und passerndem Quattro-LNB und Multischalter?
Über Kathrein habe ich nur gutes gelesen und gehört (Schüssel und LNB)...was meint Ihr?


----------



## Deadless (29. März 2011)

Kathrein Schüssel und Kathrein LNB sind die besten, das hält ewig, so billig Schüssel würde ich auf keinen Fall nehmen, die halten nicht lange ^^
aber die Receiver von Kathrein bitte nicht kaufen. sind sehr schlecht finde ich.
Ich arbeite in einem Antennenbaugeschäft, wenn du noch fragen hast beantworte ich Sie dir gerne.


----------



## Compucase (29. März 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

Beim Receiver hab ich mich ein wenig in den neuen Technisat ISIO S1 verliebt 
Besonders der neue HbbTV Standard hat es mir angetan.

Multischalter von Kathrein sind auch OK?


----------



## fctriesel (29. März 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

Bei Kathrein kannst du bei der Satanlage nichts falsch machen.
Ich persönlich habe günstige Produkte aus dem Sortiment von Reichelt verbaut, kann ich auch empfehlen wenn man aufs Budget achten möchte.

Das Hbb kannte ich noch gar nicht, sieht wirklich interessant aus.


----------



## Compucase (30. März 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

So, ich habe fertig....
Folgendes trifft die Tage ein:
- Kathrein CAS 90 SAT-Antenne, graphit, multifeedfähig
- Kathrein UAS 584 Universal QUATRO-LNB Multifeed-tauglich
- Kathrein EXR 158 Satelliten-ZF-Verteilsystem-Multischalter (5-8 Teilnehmeranschluß, 18 V Spannung, Fernspeisestrom 550 mA)

Da der Technisat ISIO S1 momentan nicht verfügbar ist kommt nun der Inverto Volksbox 6n IDL 6650N Hybrid DVB-S2 HD+ Receiver (HDMI, inkl. HD+ Karte für ein Jahr, WLAN, USB 2.0, ESATA). Es gibt zwiespältige Meinungen darüber, für einen Preis von ca. 160 Euro brutto bietet der Receiver aber mehr als alle anderen. Wenn er nicht so viel taugt, wird es der Zweitreceiver wenn Technisat wieder liefern kann.

Das alles zusammen sollte gut zusammen passen, dann können ja bis zu 8 Receiver gleichzeitig auf ASTRA 19.2 schauen was sie wollen.

DANKE an ALLE hier im Thread.


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

mal ne ähnliche Frage: 

wenn man 15 (!) Wohnungen mit SAT versorgen will und pro Wohung auch mehrere Receiver nutzen können soll: was braucht man da alles, was dürfte so was UNGEFÄHR kosten, damit an der Wandbuchse dann für die Bewohner sich nix ändert, außer dass man nen SAT-Receiver braucht statt einem für KabelTV? Und welche Dinge könnte man weiterverwenden von einer vorhandenen Kabel-TV-Anlage? Die Kabel kann man AFAIK weiterverwenden, aber kann man zb den Haus-Verteiler/Verstärker weiterverwenden?


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. März 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

15 Wohnungen zu xx Anschlüssen? Anschlüsse wären wichtiger, denn Anschluss ist mögliche Teilnehmer und ungleich Wohnung! 

Was will der Vermieter alle Programme der Satelliten (einen oder zwei bzw n Anzahl) ermöglichen (Multiswitch-Anlage) oder Grundversorgung (so wie bei Kabel 32 Kanäle -> Kanalaufbereitungsanlage)?

Der Hausverteiler ist doch bestimmt Eigentum der Kabelgesellschaft ERGO kann man ihn nicht verwenden! 

Die einzigen Sachen die man wiederverwenden kann sind wirklich die Anschlussmittel (TV-Anschluss-Dosen) und die Kabel (eventuell Verlängerung notwendig).

PS: Ungefähre Angaben zum Preis ist erst nach Beantwortung möglich.


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

Der Hausverteiler gehört AFAIK den Eigentümern. Und selbst wenn nicht: die Anlage ist so alt, ich denke nicht, dass die deutsche Bundestpost die zurückverlangt   Da müsste so oder so ne neue her. 


An sich sollte ich das umformulieren: gehen wir mal davon aus: Verteiler/Verstärker und die eigentliche SAT-Anlage müssen von den Eigentümern gekauft und durch eine Firma installiert werden. Das Dach ist unkritisch, Flachdach mit Zugang per Treppe, d.h es ist kein Gerüst oder eine Hebebühne oder so nötig. Ggf. muss noch ein Loch/Schacht gebohrt werden, um von der SAT-Anlage zum Verteiler/Verstärker zu kommen, da auf dem Dach nie Antennen waren, es gibt also ggf. keine Verbindung zum Dach außer durch eine Türe.

In den Wohnungen haben einige Leute aktuell bis zu 3 Fernsehapparate. Es müsste also möglich sein, insgesamt bis zu 45 Receiver zu betreiben, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass jeder 3 TVs haben "darf" - kann aber sein, dass Familie X 4 TVs hat (Papa, mama und 2 Kinder) und Witwe Y nur einen.


ps: wäre ein passender Verteiler/Verstärker denn teurer als wenn man bei KabelTV bleibt und die Anlage nur modernisiert, oder ist das gleichteuer?


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. März 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

Naja das Prozedere wie man so eine Anlage installiert und wer was macht ist mir nicht gerade fremd. 

Das Dach verändert den Preis nur marginal! Die wichtigen Fragen wären aber noch nicht geklärt, also wie viele Satelliten sollen empfangen werden, denn eine Multiswitch-Kaskaden-Anlage (mehrere Multiswitch in Reihe) richten sich im Preis nicht unwesentlich danach. Eine Grundversorgung der Teilnehmer wie bei einem KabelTV durch eine Kanalaufbereitungsanlage würde ich in den Gedankengang des Vermieters mit einbeziehen. Was letztendlich billiger und sinnvoller erscheint ist dann eine andere Frage.

Zu deinem PS und was ist billiger: die Wartung und Nutzung durch KabelTV ist natürlich billiger, denn die Kabel sind schon vorhanden und die Technik gehört dem Betreiber der natürlich auch für Schäden/Fehler aufkommen muss. Sofern wie in diesem Fall ja schon vorhanden.


----------



## Herbboy (31. März 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

Ja gut, wie gesagt: es sollte die Möglichkeit für alle 15 Wohnungen bestehen, 3 Receiver nutzen zu können und dabei dann alle Programme, die halt für einen normalen Deutschen so üblich sind, also Spezialwünsche wie Antalya-Tülüvision oder Groenland-TV usw. nicht   Ich hab keine Ahnung, wieviele Satelliten dafür angepeilt werden müssen. 

zum ps: es muss da so oder so eine neue Anlage hin. Mal angenommen, das macht NICHT der Kabelanbieter, sondern die Eigentümergemeinschaft: ist die Verstärker/Verteileranlage identisch, also ist das gleichteuer wie für SAT?


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. April 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

Für das normale Programm reicht ASTRA, da sind aber auch genug ausländische Programme empfangbar. 

Liste der benötigten Teile:

Schüssel: 120 cm Durchmesser ca. 200 €
Antennenhalter: Dachsparrenhalter ca. 50 €/ Wandhalter je nach Auslage 15 € - 50 €
LNB: Quattro-LNB ca. 30 €
LNB-Halter: 40 mm ca. 15 € (kann auch schon vorhanden sein)
Multiswitch: Basisgerät und Kaskaden je nach Firma ca. 700 € +/- 200 €
F-Stecker und Anschlußwiderstände: ca. 50 €

Arbeitsstunden: ca 700 € 2 Mann/2 Tage bei ca. 40 €/h (grob geschätzt da ich die genauen Örtlichkeiten nicht kenne)
-Wenn noch ein Stromanschluß gelegt werden muß für die Multiswitchanlage kanns natürlich länger dauern.


zum PS: Nein die Verteileranlage ist nicht identisch!  Den genauen Preis muß man eh beim KabelTV-Betreiber erfragen, da kann ich dir nicht helfen.


----------



## Herbboy (1. April 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

Und was würde denn eine Verteiler/Verstärkeranlage kosten, um dann die 45 möglichen Receiver zu versorgen? Entfernung der äußeren Wohnungen vom "Mittelpunkt" des Hauses aus ca. 30m,falls das ne Rolle spielt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. April 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

Hab das doch aufgelistet, mußt nur noch deinen Taschenrechner zücken! 

Die Wohnungsaufteilung interessiert nicht, die Kabel liegen doch schon, sag mir lieber wo die enden … im Keller?


----------



## Herbboy (1. April 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

Also, im Moment geht es vom Keller am Anschlusspunkt zu einen Verstärker, der auch im Keller ist, dann erst rauf in den 3. Stock, da ist dann wiederum im Treppenhaus die Verteileranlage, und von dort gehen die Kabel dann zu den Wohnungen. 


Und ist der "Multiswitch" = Verteiler/Verstärker, oder wie?


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. April 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

Ja der Multiswitch ist dieser "Verteiler"! 

Wikipedia: Multiswitch 

Beispiele: 

WISI Multisystem Quick DY 16 mit Verstärker (Basisgerät)

WISI Multisystem Quick DY 48A ohne Verstärker (Kaskade/Erweiterung)

Diese Geräte werden in Reihe geschaltet und dadurch kann man die benötigten Teilnehmeranschlüsse in einer Art Legoprinzip erweitern.


Gut ... da im Treppenhaus die alte Verteileranlage sitzt muß auch die Multiswitch-Kaskaden-Anlage dort sitzen. Dort werden also die vier Koax-Kabel vom Quattro-LNB angeschlossen, genauso wie die Teilnehmeranschluß-Kabel aus den einzelnen Wohnungen. Falls dort noch kein seperater Steckdosen-Anschluß ist, muß dort natürlich noch einer verlegt werden.


----------



## Herbboy (2. April 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

Das ganze ist billiger, als ich dachte. Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass der Kostenvoranschlag eines ansässigen Unternehmens deutlich drüber liegt und/oder dass genug Leute für die Vorteile von Kabel sind   Mir ist Kabel lieber, nicht zuletzt, da mein neuer LCD DVB-C hat, aber kein DVB-S


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. April 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

Ja ich hoffe ich liege nicht zu doll daneben mit dem Preis, aber ist ja auch etwas schwer ohne die Örtlichkeit zu kennen einen Arbeitsaufwand zu schätzen. 

Wenn du eine Info hast was das kosten soll wär eine Rückmeldung per PN von dir nett. 

PS: Bin auch mehr für Kabel, alleine schon wegen Internet, denn da bekommst du wenigstens die Raten die du auch bezahlst.


----------



## Herbboy (2. April 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

Eben. hier im haus leben 50% "Rentner" oder "technikfremde" Leute. Die wollen nur TV haben, in Sachen Telefon gibt es die tcom, Internet interessiert die nicht mal. Daher und weil analog-Tv ggf. nächtes Jahr abgestellt wird die Idee, umzurüsten, da es aktuell halt schon ECHT teuer ist (Unitymedia 17€ pro Monat), oder zur Konkurrenz zu gehen (Netcologne nur 5€/Monat MIT DVB-C dabei). Ich persönlich plädiere für Umstieg zu netcologne, da ich kein DVB-S im TV hab   Und offiziell natürlich, weil die Option auf schnelles Internet und Telefon zu einem günstigen Preis per Kabel da ist, was auch für aktuelle Mieter, aber auch potentielle Neumieter wichtig sein kann (die Hälfte der Wohnungseigentümer wohnt hier, die andere haben die Wohnungen vermietet).


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. April 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

Naja die Überlegung hinkt ein bisserl, denn wenn ihr jetzt schon KabelTV habt, wirst du trotz Abschaltung der analogen Transponder von ASTRA (30.04.2012) weiterhin TV gucken können!
Als kleine Entwarnung schaust du mal auf ARD-Videotext Seite 198, denn da gibts eine Testseite, über dieses Abschaltthema, mit einem Hinweis das Zuschauer mit Kabelempfang von diesem Problem nicht betroffen sind. 

Im Anhang mal ein Bild von dieser Testseite, wenn du schon digital empfängst. (Erscheint aber nur bei digitalen Sat-Anlagen!) 

PS: Bei einem Kabelbetreiber werden die Satellitensignale der Empfansstation (egal ob digital oder analog) weiterhin über das Kabel analog übertragen, denn die Betreibertechnik muß so ausgelegt sein das ein normaler TV-Tuner die Sender empfangen kann. Also übernimmt praktisch der Betreiber die Funktion eines Receivers!


----------



## Herbboy (2. April 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

Irgendein Eigentümer hier meint, dass auch analog Kabel nächstes Jahr abgeschaltet wird. Wenn dem nicht so ist (mir wäre das auch neu), dann dürfte es darauf hinauslaufen, dass wir nächstes Jahr zu Netclogne wechseln und eine neue Kabel-Anlage bekommen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. April 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

Das ist absoluter Blödsinn, sorry aber der Typ hat keine Ahnung wenn der sowas erzählt! 

Kannst ihn ja mal auf die Videotext-Seite verweisen mal sehen wie er dann argumentiert.


----------



## Herbboy (2. April 2011)

*AW: SAT-Anlage für viele Teilnehmer - diesmal brauch ich EURE Hilfe!*

Jo, ich denke auch, dass er das mit analog-Sat verwechselt hat.


----------

